# Whats the difference??



## reynolds29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi everyone.
Can anyone help me out.? Why are there so many vw's out there, that look the same, but have different names? ie:

T4....T5...T30...T32. I don't understand. what is the difference between them all? please help!!


----------



## maingate (Sep 7, 2009)

reynolds29 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Can anyone help me out.? Why are there so many vw's out there, that look the same, but have different names? ie:
> 
> T4....T5...T30...T32. I don't understand. what is the difference between them all? please help!!


Its a German thing they have about numbers.

FW 190
Messerschmitt 109
Junkers 88

The poor Stuka must have felt awful without a number to its name.


----------



## robjmckinney (Sep 7, 2009)

*Stuka 87*

Was not the number for a Stuka 87!


----------



## maingate (Sep 7, 2009)

robjmckinney said:


> Was not the number for a Stuka 87!


Nobody likes a clever bugger


----------



## Nomad1 (Sep 7, 2009)

and what about Audi,,,,,audi 80,,audi 90,,audi 100

 then the a3,,a4,,a6,,a8 .

 yeah i agree it must be a german thing..


----------



## Firefox (Sep 7, 2009)

Stuka was a Junkers and had a number too... 80 something I think

As for the VW Transporters for rob, trot along to 

Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Under company highlights are links to all the T numbers with photos.


----------



## maingate (Sep 7, 2009)

Ve haf vays of making you Englanders confused


----------



## Firefox (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, especially when the later generation type 2 was called the T3. I never quite realised that till I looked at the wiki website 

Anyway the VW transporters are like Apple Mac computers... nice machines but over-hyped with a cult following who will believe anything the company puts out and woe betide if you tell them otherwise


----------



## maingate (Sep 8, 2009)

> and woe betide if you tell them otherwise



You are correct.I believe a Polish chap did just that in 1939.


----------

